# Free Basic Hat Patterns for the Whole Family Knit or Crochet



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Found this at Jimmy Bean's website. Nice to have it all in one.
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/freeKnittingPatternSwansIslandHatKnit.asp


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, helenlou! Loved looking at this site and learned a new place to find other patterns to add to my wanna-do list.

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this pattern. Nice!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks! This one looks like a keeper!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I will make one today, I was contemplating which hat to knit. You solved that problem, so thanks.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Great site, Thank you. Beanies for everyone Christmas


----------



## YankeeGirl76 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the site, just what I was looking for to make a matching larger size hat for a 6 year old.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for this...I want to make my son and his family all hats that they can wear to their daughters soccer games up north!!


----------



## manatriss (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I have a 15 year old grandson who wears an adult x-lg sized hat. This will be the perfect pattern to make him a hat for Chistmas.

Laura


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

finished the hat, really quick to knit up. I would attach a picture if I could but for some reason it never works, but I will add it to ravelry.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> finished the hat, really quick to knit up. I would attach a picture if I could but for some reason it never works, but I will add it to ravelry.


Add it to Ravelry - where?


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

under my name "gudrunM", give me a bit of time to do that.. It is just a plain hat but I used crazy colour wool.


helenlou said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > finished the hat, really quick to knit up. I would attach a picture if I could but for some reason it never works, but I will add it to ravelry.
> ...


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

sorry, under "GudrunMusters" and the hat is there now.


GudrunM said:


> under my name "gudrunM", give me a bit of time to do that.. It is just a plain hat but I used crazy colour wool.
> 
> 
> helenlou said:
> ...


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> sorry, under "GudrunMusters" and the hat is there now.
> 
> 
> GudrunM said:
> ...


Tried that, it just says cannot find.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

try this - Knitted Hats for the Whole Family by Kristen Ashbaugh-Helmreich



helenlou said:


> GudrunM said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, under "GudrunMusters" and the hat is there now.
> ...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, this will be very helpful.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you so much. They're cute, and easy to personalize.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, perfect for some quick Christmas gifts


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks...great easy pattern!! Appreciate so much when people share good pattern's like this one. I have lots of family to knit for and love getting great patterns such as this....hugs


----------

